# Mansfield, OH - Champagne, older female WGSD, $200 sponsor for vetting



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Champagne came in as a stray. Although listed as a mixed breed (per Shelter policy), she appears to be a purebred WGSD. She is an older dog who needs TLC and has some ear and hip issues. Champagne has been seen by the Vet and here is what was found:

_"1. Ears: She did have ear hematomas a long time ago that were not properly care for. This resulted in severe scarring of the ear and cartilage causing the hard tissue and folding. There is nothing that can be done surgically at this point to repair the damage. Her ear canals are calcified, likely from chronic ear infections that went untreated. The ear canals are much thinner than normal which does not allow for proper drainage and sets up an environment for chronic ear infections. In most cases the only thing to do is an ear canal ablation. The affected ear canal is removed to allow air flow. In most cases we recommend a total ear canal ablation which literally means removal of the entire ear canal. This does result in decreased hearing or complete hearing loss. Given the amount of discomfort present, it is a matter of deciding which is the worst of the two. Since her ears are in pretty bad shape, I would recommend a second opinion with a dermatologist to see what would be the best thing to do for her. This evaluation could be done at either MedVet or OSU._

_2. Hips: She has hip dysplasia affecting her left hip. She is unable to fully extend it and is likely causing discomfort. Because of her size my recommendation is a total hip replacement (which unfortunately we cannot do here). In the meantime, regardless of surgery being an option or not, she should be on a veterinary labeled joint supplement to help support the damaged joint and provide help to her other joints."_

Susan, a volunteer, has asked that one last-ditch attempt be made to find that special adopter or rescue group for Champagne. Per the vet, *"I was the one who worked on Champagne. She is very sweet and I am sad that she has been through so much. Hopefully this will be a new beginning for her." *Volunteers are afraid that in the over-crowded pound, euthanasia will soon be the only option for Champagne and she will never have a chance for HER new beginning. 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/20418466

A local rescue group has pledged $200 towards Champagne's care. The Shelter has the support of a large fund-raising group on FaceBook that will assist any group meeting their simple qualifications with additional funds for her care. (Group must be registered non-profit.) *https://www.facebook.com/pages/Friends-of-the-Richland-County-Dogs/189631251080111*

*More than anything, Champagne needs a foster home! *

*Contact: Susan at [email protected]*

*Champagne is available for a limited time from **the Richland County Dog Pound, 810 N Home Rd, Mansfield, OH (419) 774-5892. Pound Hours are Monday through Friday from 9 to 5 and Saturdays from 10 to 2.** This pound is very, very rescue friendly! Vetting and transportation is available - Just ask. *


----------

